# Why to avoid clomid?



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi mamas!
My 27 year old sister just told me that she is TTc for 8 months and has been prescribed( and taking) Provera and clomid for 4 months. She has never had regular periods and has been told she's not ovulating. It seems to soon to be taking those heavy hitting drugs, what do you ladies say?


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

For women who do not ovulate on their own, Clomid is the "mildest" drug prescribed. However, I think a lot of docs prescribe too high a starting dose and also ignore any underlying issues. If your sister is having anovulatory cycles, she might have PCOS or another endocrine disorder, and that should be treated before trying Clomid. Clomid works for some women (it worked in the first cycle for me) but it has the unpleasant side effect of drying up CM for many women (this is uncomfortable and causes sperm to die before reaching the target), and also causes hot flashes and other nuisance s/e. As for the Provera, does she take that after a certain amount of days or what? If Clomid does anything for her, she shouldn't need Provera...she should be pregnant or get her period following ovulation. If she is told to take it on a certain cycle day, it may be actually preventing her from ovulating. When I took Clomid, I didn't ovulate until cycle day 21.

There are real risks with Clomid too. Many docs follow a "six cycles" rule, meaning they won't prescribe more than six or so cycles, because more than that may contribute to raised cancer risk. Another risk is ovarian hyperstimulation. Is your sister being monitored at all, especially if her dose of Clomid is high?

As for it being too soon, I really think that's something that can't be quantified. It may be better to tackle fertility issues now rather than put them off. But do suggest she sees an endocrinologist, preferably a reproductive endo, because she may have issues that would be treated better by an endo than an OB/GYN.


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

That's good info, thanks!
I'll ask her the specifics about the Provera, but I know she's just starting on 150mg of Clomid.
From the little I've just read, it sounds like close monitoring is important.
How is PCOS diagnosed?


----------



## caeden&connersmom (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, starting on 150mg seems high. After we had TTC#1 on our own for a year and a half, I started on Clomid 50mg and did my 6 cycles worth, also was taking parlodel for my elevated prolactin (Which causes annovulatory cycles) I was horribly irregular. When we were TTC #2, I went back on Clomid and Provera, 50 mg as soon as we were ready.

Usually they start you on the low dose and monitor to see if you do end up ovulating. Some women need more. My OB monitored us closely when I was taking the Clomid. Lots of blood work, follow ups, u/s, etc. To make sure that I was indeed ovulating. It horomones and they can cause problems, more problems the higher the dose.


----------



## caeden&connersmom (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh an my RE said he was almost 100% sure I had PCOS, although I have no symptoms except irregular cycles. (Not anymore, after my 2nd son I became regular as clockwork)


----------



## tropicalpunkin (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello. I did a google search on clomid and found this thread by accident.

Anyhow, I am a PCOS mother of 3 boys. My first son was a surprise when I was 18, and my second and third sons were clomid babies.

My PCOS was diagnosed in 2003 when I was ttc. I never had regular periods my whole life. They diagnosed me with a blood test and an ultrasound. My blood showed an elevated LH (lutenizing hormone) and a low FSH (follicle stimulating hormone.) What happened was, my hormones were off, and my ovaries were backfiring. They would start to produce follicles to release eggs, but they weren't releasing. Therefore, it caused polycystic ovaries. The ultrasounds revealed what looked like a string of pearls (many cysts) on my ovaries.

They started me on 50mg of clomid, and luckily I got pg both times on the first round. I was very diligent about tracking my basal body temperature (BBT) every morning and I timed intercourse just right.

I took provera (actually the generic medroxyprogesterone) before starting the clomid, because it brings on menstruation.

From what I've read, higher doses of clomid aren't necessarily more effective. Often times, a low dose is enough, and women should start at 50mg.

The rate of twins on clomid is a little higher than without drugs, but the rate of triplets or more is nearly nonexistant.


----------



## cinnamonstick (Mar 23, 2007)

I would say depends what her insurance covers.. if anything. I wish I never did my three cycles of clomid, rather just went to injects. It was "my choice" : (33 yrs old unexplained). I was afraid of the shots---anyway--BIGGER risk with multiples with injects...but felt they kicked my butt better! Still no pregnancy--needed IVF....clomid made me feel weird..but if your sister's insurance covers the meds Cloimd--no harm in a cycle or two. NOthing lost....and I am sure if they do not cover clomid--clomid is sure cheaper than injects.

I just felt my three cycles were a bit wasted on Clomid--I had one egg, three, and two produced in my cycles on clomid. Injects were three and FIVE!! HOLY! but...never did get prego --just wish I had 5 cycles with injects vs two.

I felt "better physically" on injects vs. clomid (figure that one out)

BUT plenty get prego on clomid-so could be worth a shot. YOur sis is still "young" --time.


----------



## wwinorth (Jul 30, 2005)

Clomid worked for me on the second cycle, 50mg dose (cd 5-9). We had been trying for a year and nine months. The side effects weren't too bad. As others have said, hyperstimulation is an issue. She needs to watch her fluid intake, and taking them at night helps with the hot flashes!

HTH!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

If this is her 4th month on clomid 150 mgs may not me that high, if she's been unsuccessful the 3 prior times. My RE gave up after 2 times and put me on Femara, and gave after 3 and now I'm on injectables. It may seem soon to you to be hitting the heavy drugs, but when you want a baby and there are problems it isn't soon enough. At least that's how I feel. I hate that I have to wait more, and that I only get one try a month and then I have to wait again. I hate that all of my friends are getting pregnant and I can't, that they are all getting pregnant accidentally or on their first try, and I've been trying a year now. I hate that no one in my family understands why I'm a lunatic and why this "fertility stuff" is consuming me. And finally I hate that I am ranting and I can't stop myself. Sigh. Talk to your sister, maybe she wants this and might be a little lunaticky herself right now.

Or I am completly wrong and the hormones have fully affected my brain. (which is prolly the case







)


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks mamas, I do appreciate your replies and personal insights.

My sis just went up to 150 of Clomid after 3 annovulatory cycles on lesser doses.

I love my sister dearly and am not at all judging her, just wanting her to make informed choices! I know the wise women on this site are especially good at that!

Does anyone have any sites or sources of info about the risks of Clomid, and/or more natural options?


----------



## tropicalpunkin (Mar 24, 2006)

I know women who have taken something called Fertility Blend. http://www.fertilityblend.com/

Here is info on the risks - http://health.ivillage.com/infertili...,,4lbz,00.html


----------

